
GitHub: Increased Error Rates - wst_
https://www.githubstatus.com/incidents/fxbbtd7mhz1c
======
AndrewDucker
The advantage of a distributed version control system is, of course, that you
can keep working even if GitHub is down.

And everyone has a copy of the code, so even if GitHub never came back up
you'd be able to keep on working, once you'd agreed a new central server to
use for syncing purposes.

~~~
spookthesunset
In my experience it isn't the syncing of the commits that causes trouble. It
is all the integrations you layer on top that cause trouble. You've got build
systems that trigger whenever a branch is merged. Code review systems and
ticketing systems do stuff whenever a commit shows up. When those stop
working, all the commits in the world don't matter much because you can't get
your code out to the next environment or the next step of your development
workflow.

In short, Git allows you to make commits in isolation. Thats great if the only
work you have can be done in isolation. But in my experience, eventually
you'll need to kick off a build, make a deployment, start a code review, or
something... and then you are hosed.

~~~
tomphoolery
While these problems are valid and a shortcoming of distributed version
control in general, I believe this is a good illustration of how we should not
be using Git in the future. Git can be used as a deployment mechanism for
sure, but it's not a very good one when comparing to other means of publishing
and deployment, such as Docker and Kubernetes.

In my opinion, Git is best used as a system of record for changes to a
codebase, and while deployment _can_ be triggered from events happening on Git
(or a centralized repository such as GitHub), that should definitely not be
the only way to deploy something. You should always be able to deploy
manually.

------
willejs
Can't wait for someone on here to say: "This is why you should run your own
gitlab instance".

~~~
mdszy
Nah.

This is why you should run your own gogs/gitea instance.

~~~
napsterbr
And Phabricator, the most underrated software in history.

~~~
isoos
I'd love to use a self-hosted VCS (git or svn) that supports directory-level
ACLs && __painless __code review workflow. Can this be achieved with
Phabricator?

~~~
Karunamon
I noodled around with Phabricator for a while and it's slick in many ways but
_extremely_ clunky in others. For instance, importing a repo that exists in
another VCS is done at creation time in Gitlab as part of the flow - it's not
a completely different step.

In Phabricator, you create the repo, you turn off its access URLs, add URLs
for the repo you're mirroring, set them as a mirror source, and then turn the
access URLs back on. This is about a 5-10 minute process _per repo_ and it's
all clicking around in a UI.

------
fmjrey
First twitter, then reddit, now github? What's the real story here?

Edit: for the record:

[https://downdetector.com/status/twitter/archive/](https://downdetector.com/status/twitter/archive/)

[https://downdetector.com/status/reddit/archive/](https://downdetector.com/status/reddit/archive/)

[https://downdetector.com/status/github/archive/](https://downdetector.com/status/github/archive/)

~~~
TheFiend7
Honestly it just seems mostly coincidental to me. Reddit has downtimes every
other day or every few days, and twitter only slightly less. The only unique
downtime here is github, and even then it has been a bit since their last down
time.

------
vivan
I guess it's a bad time to make a presentation to let us move from an on-prem
SVN repo to GitHub...

~~~
tmikaeld
That depends, do the on-prem SVN have better uptime than Github?

~~~
gaius_baltar
> I guess it's a bad time to make a presentation to let us move from an on-
> prem SVN repo to GitHub...

On-prem __Git __with mirrors. (with Googs, Gitea, GitLab as a GUI...)

Developers should also keep local clones and so the CI, etc.

------
wst_
Wouldn't like to be in shoes of GitHub engineers right now. Must be a lot of
pressure. I am wondering how does the outage processes look like in a company
of this scale.

------
simondubois
Sentry got degraded performance too
[https://status.sentry.io/](https://status.sentry.io/)

------
chipgap98
Does HN traffic spike when github goes down?

~~~
FraKtus
I cam here to see if I was not the only one to have issues so I guess yes...

~~~
kuon
Same, HN is my goto source when github is down:P We all rumble about how
centralized git is bad, then we all go back to it when github is back up
again.

~~~
FraKtus
It seems to be up again!

Back to find my answers on GitHub :-)

------
isop
I consistently get a 500 error when I try to logout, the main page loads fine
for me though.

~~~
mdellavo
i cant create a PR, maybe they are in read-only mode

~~~
jeremy_k
I haven't been able to create a new repository all morning

~~~
wst_
Seems like push, pull works. At least for me. Web page, indeed, doesn't -
can't create PR, can't review code, comment, merge, etc.

------
waydowntogo
What happened? M$

